# [SOLVED] Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)



## Zhei (Dec 17, 2006)

We just reformatted and installed Windows XP Home Edition (as opposed to the default, which I believe was Pro) on our Gateway 835GM. 

After that was through, via another computer we downloaded the network driver from the Gateway support site here:

http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/5022/5022nv.shtml (Click "driver downloads")

We figured that if we installed the network driver, we'd be able to download the remaining drivers from the tubes on the just formatted computer. We burn the packaged file to a CD and unpackaged it on the computer in question.

*Problem*: Wasn't that easy apparently. It wasn't automatically recognized, so in 'Device Manager' we tried to specify where to look for the driver. We specified the folder and nothing was found.

So here are things of note:

1. We made an ISO archive with the file from here (this is the actual driver we used, not the list) and then used the program ISO Burner to burn it to the disc. Probably this was unnecessary, but Nero wasn't working, and we figured we'd use a program we haven't used in a while.

2. We let it automatically go and then specified the folder the driver files were in. Nada.

3. We called tech support, and the lady there (who was incredibly kind) told me that all the steps were being followed and that she had absolutely no idea of what the problem could be.

Once again, our system is Windows XP Home, and the computer is a Gateway 835GM. We are at a complete loss.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*

Hi, Zhei
I'm confused!
You downloaded an exe file; did it not run an installer when you clicked on it?

If not, it must have unpacked driver files into a folder that included amongst others *.inf and *.sys
...then, you would right-click on the network cards name in Device Manager and select Update Driver.

But of course it may not be mentioned by name in Device Manager; could just be flagged as Unknown Device and there may be more than one Unknown Device.

So....are you sure you tried to install the correct drivers for the correct device?


----------



## Zhei (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*

Hey! A response!

Well, after burning the exe file and inserting the disc into the other comp, we just opened the file and it automatically unpackaged the contents to "C:\cabs\Marvel827".

There weren't any exe files in there, so we assumed we'd just specify the location by, like you said, clicking 'update driver' in Device Manager for 'Ethernet Controller' (which at the time is an 'Unknown Device'); but that didn't do it.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*

Hi
Have you read the ReadMe file that comes with those drivers and checked for compatibility as advised?
Seems your BIOS version must have the prefix "SE91510J".
Also have a look at the yuknd.htm and yuknd.txt files.

http://support.gateway.com/support/...el=11559&os=10406&type=10095&mfg=&bios=&ext=1


Please also install the Motherboard Chipset drivers.........
http://support.gateway.com/support/...el=11559&os=10406&type=10094&mfg=&bios=&ext=1
The Chipset drivers should always be installed first, and the system restarted after installation.


----------



## Zhei (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi
> Have you read the ReadMe file that comes with those drivers and checked for compatibility as advised?
> Seems your BIOS version must have the prefix "SE91510J".
> Also have a look at the yuknd.htm and yuknd.txt files.
> ...


Hmm, admittedly, I did neither of those 

My BIOS version IS different. I have PB94510J as opposed to the SE91510J mentioned. Though, with that in mind, I've still little idea of where to head.

But I did just install the motherboard chipset driver. I chose the first from the list because the second one specified notebooks; if I should've chosen both, please mention it. I tried the network driver again after restarting and had no result.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*

Zhei
Go into Device Manager and right-click on the ethernet controller. Now choose Properties and then click on the Details tab.
From the drop-down box select Hardware ID.
Now post back with the details it gives.

It will look something like this: (from my own PC)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_101A&SUBSYS***
The "VEN" number 8086 is the manufacturer. 8086 is Intel.
The "DEV" number 101A is the device. 101A is the Intel Pro/100 PL Network Adapter

This will let us know exactly what we're looking for. I hope!


----------



## Zhei (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*



Houndog777 said:


> Zhei
> Go into Device Manager and right-click on the ethernet controller. Now choose Properties and then click on the Details tab.
> From the drop-down box select Hardware ID.
> Now post back with the details it gives.
> ...


Alright. I hope those asterisks were not there to keep some info hidden...because I'll just let it all loose:

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV1600&SUBSYS_5047107B&REV_01

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV1600&SUBSYS_5047107B

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV1600&CC_020000

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV1600&CC_0200

Thanks Houndog


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*

Hi Zhei
From what I can find online the 14E4;1600 is the Broadcom 5752 Ethernet Controller.
Driver download.......
http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php

Broadcom Corporation - NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
Source: http://uni04nt.unity.ncsu.edu/cgi-bin/wolfprep/listimages.pl


----------



## Zhei (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*

Houndog, if I ever loved a man, it would be now.

Needless to say, your solution worked! Though it does make me wonder why they'd have a different driver on Gateway's site...

Regardless, thank you!

EDIT: I figure I need to add a [SOLVED] mark to the thread. How would I go about?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Network Driver Issue (Gateway 835GM, Windows XP)*

Hi,
Glad you have it sorted, Zhei.
Don't worry about the "solved" part, that's for the moderators to do.

It's a puzzler why they don't have the proper drivers on the Gateway site; maybe there's different versions of the Gateway 835GM....lol.


----------

